# Butchering Beef



## loco ken (Jan 4, 2011)

Ya know, I think I've got the slaughtering thing down from watching many YouTube videos.  But I have yet to find a video or pictures of someone cutting the carcass into the cuts you would find in the meat department at your local grocery store.  Does anyone here know of where I can find such a thing to help in cutting up the beef into the cuts you would find there?  I'm sure I could cut it up and it would be just fine, I'm just wanting to know the way it's done at a butcher shop.  Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## herfrds (Jan 4, 2011)

Found this for you. Hope it helps.

http://www.fao.org/docrep/004/t0279e/T0279E05.htm#ch5


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jan 4, 2011)

i love this guy:

http://members.shaw.ca/masterbutcher/meat_cuts.html

he gives detailed explanations of the cuts and great 'how to tips'... just keep clicking into the site for as much detail as you need.

good luck!

ps and of course - let us know how it goes - with pix!


----------



## loco ken (Jan 4, 2011)

A Huge "THANK YOU" to both of you!  I appreciate you both taking the time to help me out!!!  Awesome information and very helpful indeed!!!

Again, Thanks!!!

Ken


----------

